# [EVDL] Looking for manuals for a few components.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 4 Sep 2008 at 12:57, Nathan Stowe wrote:
> 
> > Can anyone provide a link to the manual for the Zivan K2 charger? and a
> > PC30 battery charger?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If you can't read a ".doc", I seem to be able to save it as a .pdf which
you probably can read--I'd be happy to send it offlist.

--Steve



> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> > On 4 Sep 2008 at 12:57, Nathan Stowe wrote:
> >
> > > Can anyone provide a link to the manual for the Zivan K2 charger? and a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> > The PFC manual is on their website.
> >
> > http://www.manzanitamicro.com/installpfc20revC%20no%20photos.doc
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This is only slightly off topic... but Regarding computer crashes:

I have been having trouble for the last 3or4 months. Anything slightly 
large in terms of file size and BOOM!~ down she'd go.
I always run the popular anti-virus, and ad-ware removing programs. I 
replaced CPU, memory chips, all to no avail.
THEN I asked the right question on the right forum and was advised to 
get a copy of the shareware program called

/MalwareBytes.exe/ from the website below:

http://www.malwarebytes.org/

I downloaded and installed it, and it removed residual stuff from 
previous;y removed/cleaned files.
I have not had a crash since.
It appears that this program puts us ahead, at least for the time being, 
of the digital vandals out there.
This program is shareware, you can purchase additional features, but the 
free version works perfectly fine.
I am not in any way affiliated with the author or the web site, just a 
very satisfied (and frankly a little surprised) user.
Good luck,
Bob




> zach wrote:
> > EVDL Administrator wrote:
> >
> >> The PFC manual is on their website.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Thu, 04 Sep 2008 14:56:32 -0400, "EVDL Administrator" <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> >On 4 Sep 2008 at 12:57, Nathan Stowe
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

FYI
I don't have ms word on most of my machines
abiword and OpenOffice open it but the diagrams are not shown because
they are separate on the site.

When I tried to add the images and save it, abiword renedered easyies
but saved a huge file (52MB)
So I fought the UI in OO and exported it to a 1MB PDF

http://cvevs.jfs-tech.com/installpfc20revCwithPhotos.pdf

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 4 Sep 2008 at 16:47, Robert Brown wrote:
> 
> > This is only slightly off topic...
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Nathan;

I have had several PC30 battery chargers. None of them came with manuals.
The instructions were on-line IIRC.

The PC-60 was the best machine for converting 144 to 168 volt pack voltage
down to 12 volts to run the lights and keep the 12 volt accessory battery
charged. They were available as 30, 40, 45, 50, and 60 amp versions. They
will blow up if operated from over 200 VDC. The LV model ran effectively
from 120 volt packs.

The chargers were build and sold by Todd Engineering Sales. They are now out
of business.

There was a lot of discussion about using them on this list over the last
ten to twelve years. You should be able to find out a lot by reading the
archives.

Joe Smalley
Rural Kitsap County WA
Former owner of 48 Volt Fiesta
NEDRA 48 volt street conversion record holder
[email protected]


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Nathan Stowe" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, September 04, 2008 10:57 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Looking for manuals for a few components.


> Hi Everyone,
>
> Can anyone provide a link to the manual for the Zivan K2 charger? and a
> PC30 battery charger? I have not add good luck finding them yet.
>
> Thanks.
>
> Nathan.
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Nathan wrote:
> >> Can anyone provide a link to the manual for the Zivan K2 charger?
> >> and a PC30 battery charger? I have not add good luck finding them
> >> yet.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee and All,
I have Todd PC30's in both of the eelectric buggies. And speaking of under voltage,
I actually thought about this yesterday when I was drag racing the RX-7 down
at Bandimere's. Since I was pulling the pack down with 1000 amp Zilla launches, 
I decided to unplug the Todd, then plug it back in while bulk charging in the
pits to top off the 12V battery. 

And regarding the Zivan K2, if you read the archives you will learn that unlike 
the very reliable NG models, these early models were 240 volt European chargers 
that were slightly modified for the U.S. 120V, so avoid them...
Suck Amps,
BB

>Date: Sat, 06 Sep 2008 10:32:27 -0500
>From: Lee Hart
>


> >Nathan wrote:
> > >> Can anyone provide a link to the manual for the Zivan K2 charger?
> > >> and a PC30 battery charger? I have not add good luck finding them
> > >> yet.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I imaged for a friend the instruction sheets for the Zivan K2
120V 3-stage charger that I have in my car. If either Nathan or
David would like the jpg images, I can forward them.

So far I've only had one failure on my Zivan K2 since I purchased
it in 1997 from Greg McCrea. I wasn't using it as my main
charger for several years, till about 2002, when it replaced the
K&W BC-20. In 2006, the K2 failed, losing its input rectifier,
tripping the circuit breaker (I wrote a post about that event at
the time). I thought the K2 was likely a goner, but I sent it in
to Greg, and had it back in service in a week or two, limping
along with a variac/rectifier in the meantime. I keep the K2
well dialed back, to about 9-10A into the pack currently, so it's
not stressed. It's max on a 96V pack is about 15A, but it's very
rare I run it that high; I figure if you want to charge faster
than overnight charging, get a beefy 240V charger and don't watch
the moss grow on the tree...

Sorry about the late posting - I'm over a month behind, further
than I've ever been, but when you're out of town and dealing with
things related to the old man kicking the bucket, that's the way
it goes. I didn't see any resolution to the Zivan K2 side of the
request for a manual.

Chuck

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Dave (Battery Boy) Hawkins" <[email protected]>
To: "EVDL-new" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, September 08, 2008 10:35 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Looking for manuals for a few components.


> Lee and All,
> I have Todd PC30's in both of the eelectric buggies. And
speaking of under voltage,
> I actually thought about this yesterday when I was drag racing
the RX-7 down
> at Bandimere's. Since I was pulling the pack down with 1000 amp
Zilla launches,
> I decided to unplug the Todd, then plug it back in while bulk
charging in the
> pits to top off the 12V battery.
>
> And regarding the Zivan K2, if you read the archives you will
learn that unlike
> the very reliable NG models, these early models were 240 volt
European chargers
> that were slightly modified for the U.S. 120V, so avoid them...
> Suck Amps,
> BB
>
> >Date: Sat, 06 Sep 2008 10:32:27 -0500
> >From: Lee Hart
> >


> > >Nathan wrote:
> > > >> Can anyone provide a link to the manual for the Zivan K2
> charger?
> > > >> and a PC30 battery charger? I have not add good luck
> ...


----------

